# Midwest meetup?



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Count me (and Flirt) in!! We'd love that!

I love how Jona got his name, by the way.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess not lol
I know summer is almost over so maybe next year we midwesterns can set something up


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We are in Wisconsin - Count us in!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> We are in Wisconsin - Count us in!


 
I would love to meet your little guy, oh and I'm sure Jona does too


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in LaCrosse - Looks like you & Flirt's mom are in Northern Illinois. Madison might be a good half-way point? Gov. Nelson State Park is nice and dog-friendly.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I'm in LaCrosse - Looks like you & Flirt's mom are in Northern Illinois. Madison might be a good half-way point? Gov. Nelson State Park is nice and dog-friendly.


I think Libertyville would be a good halfway point haha I'm kidding thats like 10 mins away from my house.

Hopefully more people are interested and maybe we can set something up this year? a snowy winter get together lol


----------



## jlthorsen (Jun 25, 2009)

I am in Madison, WI so we could definitely make it to Gov. Nelson!


----------



## Linus&Me (Apr 22, 2010)

I live in a southwest suburb of Chicago, Lockport. My 2 goldies and I oftern travel to Lake Geneva, WI to swim. We would love to meet other Goldies for a playdate.

Me&Linus (and Buttercup, too)


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If anyone is in the Missouri area, I'd love to meet


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Rainheart said:


> If anyone is in the Missouri area, I'd love to meet


I live 45 minutes East if KC!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

T&G said:


> I live 45 minutes East if KC!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome, perfect!! I am in Columbia! No idea where you live exactly, I'm still trying to get my bearings straight living here. Been in MO about a week. We should definitely meet up!


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

I live on the Northwest side of Chicago and would love to meet up.

Where do you go swimming in Lake Geneva. Is there an area for dogs?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

T&G said:


> I live 45 minutes East if KC!


Small world, I grew up in Knob Noster--spent many a weekend in Warrensburg


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Small world, I grew up in Knob Noster--spent many a weekend in Warrensburg


I went to college in Warrensburg and now live in Higginsville. Really small world!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

